# Sony launches Z Ultra - World's 1st Snapdragon 800 phone



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Xperia Z Ultra launched - World's first Snapdragon 800 smartphone. *


**6.4” Full HD TRILUMINOS™ Display for mobile powered by X-Reality™ for mobile engine for the ultimate big screen entertainment experience
*Ultra slim, waterproof** and dust-resistant (IP55/IP58) durable design
*Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 800 processor with 2.2 GHz quad-core CPUs and 4G LTE for fast performance
*Write and sketch with any pencil and selected stylus or pen (capacitive stylus or metal pen with tip diameter over 1mm)
*Full accessory ecosystem for premium entertainment and one-touch connectivity
*Battery STAMINA Mode for outstanding battery life*


*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2013/05/xperia-z-ultra-features-design-620x530-8e471ee05a26fe095536379fa278af2b.jpg

*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2013/05/xperia-z-ultra-thin-940x124-74cb1e2a657695d0a4e09b269e50c4c0.jpg

*6.4" Triluminos FHD with X-Reality 
Snapdragon 800 2.2ghz, Adreno 330
179 x 92 x 6.5 mm
212 grams
8 megapixel camera fast-capture camera with Exmor RS
16x digital zoom with auto focus
Dust-proof and water-resistant (IP55 / IP58)**
16 GB Internal, microSD expansion upto 64GB (sdxc support)
3050mAh battery
*


*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2013/05/xperia-z-ultra-entertainment-and-productivity-entertainment-620x323-f202a5dbfa819e64851f5008dde1f546.jpg
*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2013/05/xperia-z-ultra-features-handwriting-460x450-e608523036bf4f527f008c3953ef3474.jpg


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 25, 2013)

6.5 mm

IMO, wont be less than 50k


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 25, 2013)

Too Big... Getting It May Be !!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

What is the point of these stupid phablets? An Xperia Z/ Galaxy SIV/ is already too big.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> What is the point of these stupid phablets? An Xperia Z/ Galaxy SIV/ is already too big.



for using at home only...hard to carry in pockets


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

Pricing for this will be aggressive just like the Z. MRP would be less than what HTC One is selling for at Flipkart right now. 

And street price will be sub 40k


----------



## josin (Jun 25, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Pricing for this will be aggressive just like the Z. MRP would be less than what HTC One is selling for at Flipkart right now.
> 
> And street price will be sub 40k


 na it wont be below 45K


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

^

I suggest you go through my previous posts or just go through Xperia 2013 thread in Mobile & Tablets section before disagreeing with me


----------



## quagmire (Jun 25, 2013)

Jumping from Xperia 2013 thread:



quagmire said:


> You said 2k screen ??
> 
> 
> randomuser111 said:
> ...



Thats really sad.. Will there be a limited edition Xperia Z Ultra 'Super' with 2k display? 

BTW can XZU capture '4k*2k UHD video'?  

randomuser111, now that XZU is released can you post some camera image samples??  
Sensor is the same size you promised right?



Spoiler






randomuser111 said:


> Camera is a 2/3" 13 megapixel one with Xenon Flash. That is bigger than ALL Sony cybershot cameras except RX100.





Why wasn't the 5" flagship launched along with this??


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

^

Noooooooooo, that was for the 5" Flagship Honami. Togari has similar camera as Xperia Tablet Z/Xperia SP.

No 2K screen limited edition . Will be on the 2014 flagship.

No 4K capture, the sensor doesn't support 4k recording.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 25, 2013)

^  I mixed it up.. XZU doesn't even have a LED flash..  Sensor sizes: XZU (1/4" vs 1/3") XZ !   Why Sony Why???

When is 5" Flagship Honami officially releasing?


----------



## Superayush (Jun 25, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z Ultra to cost €719 in Europe, launches in Q3 - GSMArena.com news

:O .....


----------



## roypurohit (Jun 26, 2013)

Should release Xperia Z Ultra with 4'8'' screen


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't get it, a 6.8" screen having only 343 pixel density whereas 5" screen of Xperia Z boasts of having 441 pixel density (Source: GSM Arena specs). The h/w is good but a really inferior display.

Camera is also 8MP and few have reported that the model seems to be lacking a flash.


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 26, 2013)

roypurohit said:


> Should release Xperia Z Ultra with 4'8'' screen



yeah it would be great....


----------



## vickybat (Jun 26, 2013)

Note 3 killer!!!!


----------



## RohanM (Jul 5, 2013)

why to spend 50k + for this, instead one can get a good lappy... I am not getting point of having these phablets.. stupid manufacturers & consumers... 4.5" - 4.7" is the sweet point.. 4.3" also good. 
world gone mad...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2013)

RohanM said:


> why to spend 50k + for this, instead one can get a good lappy... I am not getting point of having these phablets.. stupid manufacturers & consumers... 4.5" - 4.7" is the sweet point.. 4.3" also good.
> world gone mad...



+1 for one shud invest 50k in LED TV (42") instead of this phablet


----------



## RohanM (Jul 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> +1 for one shud invest 50k in LED TV (42") instead of this phablet



Hell yeah..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 5, 2013)

Who told you it will be 50k ?????????

RohanM don't comment without reading properly 

It will be priced less than HTC One, LG Optimus G PRO etc.


Now say !!


----------



## amjath (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## RohanM (Jul 5, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Who told you it will be 50k ?????????
> 
> RohanM don't comment without reading properly
> 
> ...



Sony xperia z ultra to cost €719
Now say.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 5, 2013)

too expensive but nice technology.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 5, 2013)

^

Jesus !!!

This is just like before Xperia L and SP launch where some members were arguing with me that there is no chance L will be below 20k and SP below 30k. 

Facepalm worthy


----------



## RohanM (Jul 5, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Jesus !!!
> 
> ...



Still it will not gonna launch below 48k for sure. Too expensive. Why to spend so much on a phablet?? It will get outdated in just 6 months. Stupid sony.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 5, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Sony xperia z ultra to cost €719
> Now say.



Random said it already


----------



## RohanM (Jul 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Random said it already



That's what I am pointing to him again.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 5, 2013)

@Topic

Z Ultra launch last week of this month. Will be priced ~ 40k street price.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 5, 2013)

why doesn't it cost above Rs. 1 Lac...
these 'smartphones' are priced way above ... its as if mobile phone is becoming a luxury again. one doesn't find impressive non-touchscreen phones now. The Q10 is again way pricey. Also, that these too much expensive portable machines are no-comparison to a desktop at almost half the price (some disagreements ). Everyday a new smartphone is being launched.... when will this madness come to terms ??


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 5, 2013)

somebody might want to visit this thread :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/175575-how-much-too-much-smartphone.html


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

Damn.. whats the use. It won't fit any pocket anyway.


----------

